# Cleaning seadeck



## Ant_Legal_Hookers (Aug 16, 2015)

I use soft scrub... It is bleach based however, I scrub with a brush and immediately rinse.. I have light gray seadek, and I also use star Brite non skid deck cleaner too every once in awhile.. No problems


----------



## Tankhead (Aug 28, 2015)

Star Brite non skid cleaner. I have white over black seadek and have had no problems.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Bleach based works the best. Simple green or a pressure washer too. Eventually it just looks old and does not clean well. I have yet to figure out how to remove mud stains from shrimping on the black seadek. Nothing touches it period in the 10 years I have had it.


----------



## lpg (Sep 1, 2015)

not sure if you still need advice. i think the best thing is a pressure cleaner...


----------

